

Show HN: I built a platform for scripting your own Bitcoin trading bot in Python - drpancake

Hello HN. I built my own automated Bitcoin trading bot and noticed that many others want to do the same thing, but lack the coding skills required for the harder stuff, like order execution and backtesting.<p>I like the idea of making automated trading more accessible to existing day traders as well as newcomers. Hopefully this will also inspire some people to learn to code. We’re currently in private beta, but please check out the site below. Feedback is more than welcome.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;tradewave.net
======
andrew_gardener
I'm very interested. I've thought of bitcoin bots but haven't had the time
really get into it yet.

just a couple of questions:

How long is it between ticks?

How easily will it be to get money in or out of your system?

Is there any long term storage assigned to the bots? (something that will
survive a server reset)

Edit: I just realized that the example uses a storage variable. Can you give
me details about that (how large, stable, secure, etc it is)?

~~~
drpancake
Hey, thanks for checking it out.

 _How long is it between ticks?_

This will be customizable with values in the region of 5 mins, 10 mins, 30
mins etc. We'll be experimenting with this in the beta.

 _How easily will it be to get money in or out of your system?_

We don't hold any funds. Your exchange gives you API keys that you configure
with us, so that we can make trades on your behalf.

 _Is there any long term storage assigned to the bots?_

Yes, we plan to persist all the necessary state in case the server goes down.

The 'storage' variable is just a reference to a subclassed dict with some
extra functionality like dot-notation. We'll probably pickle it (or something
similar) for persistence, which should mean that it can handle a fair amount
of data thrown at it.

------
pamipami
Nice project! Will users be limited to a single exchange?

~~~
drpancake
Thanks. The plan is to support most of the main ones (Mtgox, BTC-e, Bitstamp,
etc).

------
wocp
It looks good, I'll try it, thanks for sharing.

